# mixing dry wall compound and primer??



## rservices

In stead of mixing the drywall compound with water I thought about mixing it with primer. 
Has any one done this, I would like to avoid re-priming the walls after texturing.


----------



## neolitic

rservices said:


> In stead of mixing the drywall compound with water I thought about mixing it with primer.
> Has any one done this, I would like to avoid re-priming the walls after texturing.


:no:
Still needs to be primed.


----------



## mics_54

you already primed the walls before texturing and want to mix DW compound with paint so you dont have to reprime? hmmm


----------



## bwalley

rservices said:


> In stead of mixing the drywall compound with water I thought about mixing it with primer.
> Has any one done this, I would like to avoid re-priming the walls after texturing.


Maybe this kind of thinking is what gives handy-men a bad name.

If drywall coumpound is to be mixed with water, it needs to be mixed with water, even if you mixed it with primer, it would need to be primed again.

Professionals do not take short cuts, they do it right the first time.

If the walls are not properly primed they will flash.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Pehaps you could also add the wall color in while your at it and do all 3 in one go :thumbsup:


----------



## Red Adobe

Yup


----------



## rservices

I'm not tring to take short cuts, it's a repaint in an apartment, over the years the walls have been repaired so many times that I suggested textured.


Sherwin Williams makes a latex texture that doesn't require any additional prep before painting. I was going to use that. Apartment owner is a cheep ass.


----------



## Paulie

Sherwin Williams makes a latex texture that doesn't require any additional prep before painting. I was going to use that. Apartment owner is a cheep ass.[/quote]

:laughing::laughing:

www.phbconstruction.com


----------



## HSConstruction

would the mix be 50/50 to get coverage? Save yourself the aggravation of trying to sand that crap off and just prime it after not during.


----------



## pipekicker

no kidding HSC. if you mix primer with your mud, you're going to have a hell of a time sanding.


----------



## chris n

Would you also mix primer with your paste for hanging paper????:w00t::laughing::shifty::shifty:


----------



## Metro M & L

You may as well throw in the top coat and just shoot it all at once.


----------



## freemason21

its really not a big deal to fix patches and then paint. whats the big deal? you sound lazy.


----------



## JaxBuild

If you add shingles, mortar, and sod, you got a new house


----------



## mics_54

I bet you smoke DURING sex to save time!


----------



## freemason21

i like to make phone important calls when im taking a dump. i just felt the need to share that. i feel better now. 

yea


----------



## mics_54

LBJ used to make his aids take notes while he was on the john. ...a little "shorthand" maybe?


----------



## AustinDB

$200-300 for an apartment repaint with you supplying materials...it's a tough world and guys will eat that kind of work up


----------



## freemason21

72chevy4x4 said:


> $200-300 for an apartment repaint with you supplying materials...it's a tough world and guys will eat that kind of work up


 wait a second... you're telling me they make EDIBLE JOINT COMPOUND NOW?!


----------



## Aaron111

*dw*



mics_54 said:


> you already primed the walls before texturing and want to mix DW compound with paint so you dont have to reprime? hmmm


exactly what is this theory based on........... the texture gun will gum out ...it wont spray.... why do that??/ :jester:


----------

